# lowest humidty for emersed anubias?



## a1Matt (12 Jul 2010)

I want to grow some anubias emersed, I have done it before successfully with a humidity of 80-90%
Could I do it with a lower humidity than this?
Does anyone know the lowest humidity acceptable for emersed anubias?

I was thinking of a small bowl with a narrow ish opening (similar to a goldfish bowl) so I guess the humidity will be higher than room humidity but nowhere near 80%.

If no one knows from experience I will just suck it and see


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

As you know matt, My tank is half full thanks to broke brace, I had a anubius attached to some wood that was emersed after draining, I left it there. It dryed out and curled for a day or two then sprunge right back after that and carried on growing under full light spectrum. My tank is however hooded and get rather damp when lights off. Its very possible.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Jul 2010)

Thanks chilled 

I have a hygrometer so will start at 90% humidity and lower it bit by bit (by slowly removing a lid from the bowl).
Will be nice if I can get it so that it is uncovered (I have successfully grown amazon swords at room humidity).


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jul 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Thanks chilled
> 
> I have a hygrometer so will start at 90% humidity and lower it bit by bit (by slowly removing a lid from the bowl).
> Will be nice if I can get it so that it is uncovered (I have successfully grown amazon swords at room humidity).



Its very possible, But i must not that the roots where 5 inch lkong and going straight into a constant body of water wich was co2 enriched and EI.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Jul 2010)

I am following this thread so closely.. You managed to grow Amazon swords at room humidity... I would like to try that. 

About the anubias, I have tried, but they dry out. Got one floating on the tank now for a while, and it is developing some leaves, but it is very small, about 5cm tall...


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jul 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> You managed to grow Amazon swords at room humidity... I would like to try that.



They are fine at room humidity, it is getting them from submersed to emersed that is tricky.
I've done it successfully twice now (and failed a couple of times before that).

One was a large healthy radicans\coridfolius sword.  I shoved it straight into a pot with potting compost and let all the submersed leaves dessicate.  2/3 weeks later a new emersed leaf sprouted. 

The other was with ozelot swords. I was more cautious this time (as they were only plantlets), slowly lowering the water level until new leaves started poking through the water. Took about 3 months.  Emersed growth was stunted for another couple of months, and only now with our recent heatwave am I getting decent growth.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jul 2010)

I will try that winter time. I am moving the plants from the garden to inside the house. Have a 30cm cube, so will try to get the anubias and a amazon growing emmersed. 

Will be a good winter project, then I can put them outside on the summer. 

Would you like my emmersed Hygro's? Come to my place to get them anytime you want.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jul 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Would you like my emmersed Hygro's? Come to my place to get them anytime you want.



I'll happily take your emersed hygros off of you.
If your coming to the lfkc meet at Riks I will grab them off you then if that is OK?
I will grab any emersed stuff that you need to rehome while you are away.
If you want to, you can give it to me in its current containers and I can give it back to you when you come back.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks Matt.. the tank is big, 30cm cube, with at least 10cm substrate. 

I am going to the meet, will take the plants and put them on a carrier bag, making sure that the roots are good. 

I do have one bowl of Hygrophila Corymbosa that you could babysit for me..  Just need to keep topped up with water.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jul 2010)

Good stuff.

I will keep the hygro in my work office (next to my lily and orchids)


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks.. I will get a bed of Hydrocotyle for it as well, so that the mud is not visible.  it will look better that way..


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jul 2010)

I can picture that, it sounds good


----------



## TBRO (13 Jul 2010)

If anubis is anything like Java fern it's going to be tough. My goldfish bowl does get super humid but Java Fern has never thrived in there. T


----------



## Garuf (14 Jul 2010)

Anubias are apparently some of the very easiest to keep emerse, I'm certain the tropica catalog actually says it's the perfect tererrium plant. I'd say 80-100% humidity and then decrease slowly and see where the cut  of point is.


----------



## a1Matt (14 Jul 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd say 80-100% humidity and then decrease slowly and see where the cut  of point is.



That is what I plan to do 
Great minds think alike   

I'm in no rush here mind, next step is to take my time looking round tat shops for a bowl I like the look of


----------

